# AGR Card



## Husker Mom (Oct 25, 2007)

I recently recieved an e-mail with my account activity and it shows 500 bonus points and not 5000. Are they wrong or will the 5000 points show up in 6-8 weeks? Should I call anyone or is this normal? Thanks!


----------



## Trogdor (Oct 25, 2007)

Have you received your first credit card statement yet? Were other (non-bonus) points credited?

My bonus points were posted along with my regular credit card points a few days after my first statement.


----------



## PRR 60 (Oct 26, 2007)

Husker Mom said:


> I recently recieved an e-mail with my account activity and it shows 500 bonus points and not 5000. Are they wrong or will the 5000 points show up in 6-8 weeks? Should I call anyone or is this normal? Thanks!


Amtrak awards 500 bonus points for signing up for AGR and then travelling within 90 days. These are separate from the credit card deal. If you are a new member those are probably the bonus points you are seeing. The credit card bonus may not have posted on your account yet. Have you gotten a credit card bill from Chase? If so, that will show the points awarded by Chase and those points should then appear in your Amtrak account within a few days. Chase may wait for you to pay your first bill before sending the credit card bonus points over to Amtrak.


----------



## Husker Mom (Oct 27, 2007)

Guess the 500 points were an enrollment bonus for signing up on the internet. A couple days ago, the 5,000 points were posted. Thanks for the input guys!

Brenda


----------

